# I can't fullscreen with mplayer.



## fender0107401 (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I can't fullscreen with mplayer, if I select "x11" the mplayer only work in "normal size".

System information:

Vedeo card: nvidia 9500gt
Vedeo card driver: open source "nv"
OS: freebsd amd64 7.2 r
Everything is installed from ports.

My installation process:

```
# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer
# make rmconfig
# make config
# make install clean
```


```
$ cat /var/db/ports/mplayer/options | grep -i xv
WITH_X11XV=true
WITH_XVID=true
```


```
mplayer -vo help | grep xv 
xv	X11/Xv
xvidix	X11 (VIDIX)
```

Seems "xv" is compiled in, but when I select "xv" from the video list and play some "avi" file, I always get an error message:


```
Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
```
 

References: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/xv.html


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2009)

What does your xorg.conf look like? More specifically what video driver are you using?


----------



## adamk (May 4, 2009)

The nv driver does not support xvideo on newer models of nvidia cards.  If you use the nvidia driver, xv should work.

Alternatively, you can use the x11 output device in mplayer, but specify 'zoom=yes' in ~/.mplayer/config in order to get mplayer to scale the video.

EDIT:  Sorry, I see now that you are using amd64.  You will not be able to get xv support, then, even if it's compiled into mplayer, due to the lack of support for xv in the open source driver.

Adam


----------



## fender0107401 (May 4, 2009)

The compuer is new and the video card is new, I bought it a month ago just for freebsd. :e

I added 'zoom=yes' to my .mplayer/config and select 'x11', now it work! :e


```
mplayer -vo xv test.avi
MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (Family: 15, Model: 107, Stepping: 2)
CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
Compiled with runtime CPU detection.

Playing test.avi.
AVI file format detected.
[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0
[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1
VIDEO:  [XVID]  624x352  12bpp  23.976 fps  953.9 kbps (116.4 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2540/release)
[VO_XV] [color="Red"]It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.[/color]
[VO_XV] Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read
[VO_XV] DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!
[VO_XV] See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers.
[VO_XV] Try -vo x11.
Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)
Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)
==========================================================================
AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Video: no video
Starting playback...
```


----------



## adamk (May 4, 2009)

nvidia was a bad choice for FreeBSD/amd64 

But at least you can scale the videos with x11 now.  Mind you, it will use quite a big more CPU than it would with Xv, but as long as your machine is fast enough, you should be fine.

Adam


----------

